# Smoked salt



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 29, 2020)

Ive been thinking about making smoked salt and the little bit of research Ive done, I can either hot or cold smoke the salt. 

Ive also seen suggestions of using a cheap aluminum pan or a spatter screen to put the salt on in the smoker. 

Any thoughts, ideas and/or suggestions is appreciated


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 29, 2020)

Don't overthink it. You can even spread it out on foil, mixing occasionally.


----------



## gary s (Feb 29, 2020)

I just use a foil pan and give it a stir every so often, That's what I had handy

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 29, 2020)

I smoked some pink salt recently when I was cold smoking some cheese, put in in aluminum pan and stirred occasionally as others have said.  Smoked some paprika also in coffee filters

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you guys hot or cold smoking your salt?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 29, 2020)

Doesn't matter. Just smoke it.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 29, 2020)

Works for me


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

Cold smoke Stir every 15 minutes or so until you get the color you want. I smoke it for a couple hours with hickory pellets using my 6" tube. Splatter screen, flour sifter,shallow bowl or even a coffee filter will work fine for holding the salt. I use course sea or kosher. And leave it that way. I'll grind it if needed.


----------

